# Buy iPad 4 or wait for iPad 5



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I really wanted to love my Kindle HD 8.9 but ended up taking it back.  I like the iPhone experience much more than the Kindle Fire and will get an iPad, but I'm not sure when to jump in.  

At the moment, I really like the mini and I think I'll eventually get one down the line, but I want a retina display.  Today I loaded the same web page on a demo mini and iPad 4, and found the iPad 4 much easier to see.

I love the retina display of the new iPad, the only thing holding me back right now is the weight.  I know saying a pound and a half might be too much sounds like a joke, but this is not intended as a stay at home device.  I haven't dragged my laptop out in years because they were too heavy to carry and don't want to buy an iPad and then leave it at home most of the time.  I've noticed a lot of people have said the iPad, despite being smaller then laptops, is actually not very portable.

I'm trying to decide between the iPad 4 and waiting for the iPad 5 (and mini 2).  Every rumor I've seen says the iPad 5 will be lighter and I suspect that is correct.  Other than the size and weight, I'm ready to jump in now.  I'm on the fence.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Weight is a big concern for me for a device I will be totin' around.  

I have an iPad 1.  I thought Apple was on iPad 3 and mini.  Is it iPad 4 already?  Whichever, I haven't heard about a new iPad in the pipeline.  I'd go for it now.  I'm buying a new MacBook Pro on Tuesday.  Don't know when next is expected.  Sooner?  Later?  I'm buyin' on Tuesday.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Have fun with your new MacBook Pro!  

The iPad 4, was announced the same day as the mini, but it could really be considered an update on the iPad 3, the ipad 3S so to speak, rather than a new model.  It upgrades the camera, processor and has the new connector.  I've read the major reason it came out was to get the iPad with the same connector as everything else before Christmas.  Apple is releasing a new storage size tomorrow for the iPad 4 with 128 gb.

I have one foot on each side of the buy now / wait line.  I'm afraid that if I buy now and the iPad 5 comes out I will totally regret buying the iPad 4.  Like I said, I really like the idea of it a little smaller and lighter.  If anybody has seen the new 9" Nook HD +, I love its high resolution screen and light weight -- I don't know if the iPad 5 can get down to that weight but if it did, it would be awesome!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I would suggest waiting at least a few weeks. The previous new iPads have come out in February or March. I don't know if Apple will keep to that schedule again, since they did release the iPad 4 a few months ago, but for the first 3 iPads, I think they were all announced around this time of year and were available a few weeks later. 

I have the iPad2 and a fairly heavy case - my choice, because it has a built in stand, and I use it mainly at home. However, I've carried it around in my medium size shoulder bag, in the heavy case, along with a Kindle and phone and a full water bottle, and even with all of that, it wasn't too bad. If you don't have the other things like I do, and you use a lighter case, it might be fine for carrying on a regular basis. I think it's an individual perception, though - you know what feels heavy to you or not. I see people using them in public all the time in NYC, so clearly many people think it's fine to carry them around. I haven't seen an iPad mini live yet, so I don't know how it would be working on a tablet screen that size. I find the larger iPad very comfortable to work on, and only use my regular computer now about once or twice a week.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

The combination of the iPad4/Mini release in September and the update of the iPad4 this week to include a 128GB model all but guarantees there won't be a new model until the fall.  There's no point to bring out a new SKU in February, only to replace the whole lineup one month later.

Bottom line, if you want one, go ahead and buy now, because otherwise you'll be waiting until October.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Never mind what I say, what I did last December was replace my ipad 2 with an ipad 4, though I gotta admit that it was a fifty dollars off promotion at Target that pushed me into buying.  I still agree that it will probably  be a respectable amount of time before an upgrade is announced, and even when an upgrade does come out, it won't magically break the ipad you own.  If you were replacing an existing ipad, I'd be more open to waiting, but I'd buy and start enjoying it now if I were you.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, I agree it looks like the iPad 5 will probably come out in the fall.  I doubt they will release right after the new 128gb iPad 4 comes out.

That said, looking at my schedule I'm really busy at the end of next week and wouldn't have time to use an iPad if I bought one, so I'm going to hold off making my decision until after that.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

The rumour mill for the retina iPad mini and iPad 5 seems to evenly split between a March and an October release date.  I'm certainly hoping for a March release.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Indeed!  I'm thinking they are going to go for October but really hoping Apple does an iPad release in March.  

Actually, there are a lot of murmurs the Mini is outselling the iPad so Apple might try to get the 5 out ASAP; if they aren't ready for March maybe they'll have a release in June.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

The people at the store have been telling me to try it out and if I don't like it return it.  I decide to give that a try... and just came home with the mini.  I love how light weight it is and I think I will take it more places than the iPad 4, but I don't know if I'll get used to the screen.


----------

